# Is passing a test based on Logical reasoning bad?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Joe Black said:


> Sure. Do you have friends in college that you can ask "how did you do in that test?"
> 
> How bright are they? In your opinion?


No one has taken this class


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Isn't curving problematic in college as it's suppose to make you ready for the job market? I don't think this school curves. It shows you all your assignments and grades as you submit them.


curves are intended to also correct a test that isn't well representative of the instruction given. If a teacher does a poor job of teaching one skill that will cause all or most students to miss 3 questions, or that skill is not taught at all because they ran out of time, and then all students miss those same 3 questions, grading on a curve can then nullify those questions, as if they weren't ever on the test. It's a way to make corrections to the end result because no two class instruction sessions are alike.

If you want to draw some universal truths out of something that isn't universally true, you will find that exercise frustrating, at the very least.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> curves are intended to also correct a test that isn't well representative of the instruction given. If a teacher does a poor job of teaching one skill that will cause all or most students to miss 3 questions, or that skill is not taught at all because they ran out of time, and then all students miss those same 3 questions, grading on a curve can then nullify those questions, as if they weren't ever on the test. It's a way to make corrections to the end result because no two class instruction sessions are alike.
> 
> If you want to draw some universal truths out of something that isn't universally true, you will find that exercise frustrating, at the very least.


That wouldn't apply to this class than as he is testing based on the books and we all have the books. So if we fail it's on us. Also much of what he said indicates he doesn't do a curve. Which is why he keeps saying read the book. As literally everything gone over is in the book or videos. So there is no purpose is curving anything. Also is there some evidence all colleges in the United States 100 percent use the curve since from what I know a lot of times in college it's left to instructor.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> If you can pass based on logical reasoning without studying material is that a bad or a good thing?





thedazzlingdexter said:


> That wouldn't apply to this class than as he is testing based on the books and we all have the books. So if we fail it's on us.


So are you passing because of the adequate access to the material, and the tests are designed to measure use of said access, or are you not following his advice and still passing due to logic and reasoning?


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

chad86tsi said:


> So are you passing because of the adequate access to the material, and the tests are designed to measure use of said access, or are you not following his advice and still passing due to logic and reasoning?


Haven't read the material I was supposed to be reading and still passed. I do read over the material after but I do that to figure out what I got wrong and why.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

@thedazzlingdexter what are you're opinions, thoughts, assessent of your own question "Is passing a test based on Logical reasoning bad?" so far? You also know your your circumstances a lot better than we do.


----------



## IamAlexa (Jan 28, 2021)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> If you can pass based on logical reasoning without studying material is that a bad or a good thing?


Passing a test - is obviously a good thing. How can it be a bad thing? 

If you are concerned about your future in this subject, then honestly it depends on the type of subject. 
Example - if its an IQ/maths/programming/theory of computation/etc test, then obviously its amazing that you did it without practicing. 
But if its a biology/chemistry test, then it won't last in future. 

Subjects like biology or chemistry require "retaining of information". Whereas IQ related subjects like programming or maths require "logic and reasoning". They require "practice" too but still they need logic and reasoning the most. 
That's my opinion.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

IamAlexa said:


> depends on the type of subject.


He says he's doing Electronics, which includes Physics.


----------



## IamAlexa (Jan 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> He says he's doing Electronics, which includes Physics.


Ohh. I haven't studied electronics. I have studied physics. And electronics is more than physics.
Physics requires logic and reasoning, true. But it also requires patience, practice and multiple revisions. That has been my experience with it.
See, there are some subjects that will require more hardwork, some will require more analytical skills, some will require more knowledge. I don't know about electronics. Choose what suits you best.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Logical reasoning can get you through some tests, especially if you have some background in the field or even just "general knowledge." If you passed, that's great. But the next course might be much more challenging, so be prepared to read, study, etc.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Definitely not.


----------

